# staining fir door



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

This weekend a friend and I installed a set of three fir interior doors. I used a Miniwax Polyshades 1step stain& polyurethane. We did not have much time (less than two hours to complete the finish work. So was unable to take the time I usually do to test the finish. By the time I finished applying the stain-polyurethane, the wood looked uneven and not really acceptable. I had time only to finish one side, so I can do something different on the other side.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I do to condition the wood (fir) so it will take a stain evenly?

Dalec


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

*Minwax Pre-Stain Wood Conditioner* should solve your problem it works great for me.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks John and BeechPilotBarry,

The color we are attempting to apply is a medium brown. I have used the Zinnser Seal Coat and had good results with lighter stain for popping the grain on figured wood, but pretty much leaving the wood close to its natural color.

With an initial coat of Zinnser Seal Coat or Miniwax pre-stain conditioner, will I be able to apply a medium brown stain effectively?

Dalec


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

This is only a thought, so PLEASE test first. You could try a coat of clear poly first. Then go over it with poly shades. Also, the polyshades is REALLY thick. Spots will look splotchy sometimes just because if you don't get a perfectly even coat, the thicker parts will be darker. I know that the instructions say not to thin it, but I had luck thinning it. I used it on my project . You've really got little choice but to test.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks HokieMojo. I normally have the time to test whatever I think I will be using before applying it on the final product. It takes more time, but it is better to take the time than to ruin something I may have invested a lot in materials and efforts for lack of testing.

My concern now is with either the pre-sanding sealer or Zinnser Shellac, I can get medium brown I want and still avoid the blotchy look.

Dalec


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

The pre-stain wood conditioners work good.


----------

